# Deputy Sheriff Steven Hawkins



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Steven "Brett" Hawkins*
Harrison County Sheriff's Office, Missouri

End of Watch: Sunday, September 13, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 34

*Tour:* 3 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Heart attack

*Incident Date:* 9/12/2015

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Sheriff Brett Hawkins suffered a fatal heart attack following an emergency response.

The call involved a frantic subject and a subsequent search of the home and large surrounding area. He suffered the heart attack several hours after returning following his shift.

Deputy Harkins had served with the Harrison County Sheriff's Office for three years. He had previously served with the Bethany Police Department and Clinton County Sheriff's Office. He is survived by his wife, daughter, three sons, mother, and three siblings.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Josh Eckerson
Harrison County Sheriff's Office
1501 Central Street
Bethany, MO 64424

Phone: (660) 425-3199

Read more: Deputy Sheriff Steven "Brett" Hawkins


----------

